# Okemo Tops The List



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2014)

heated seats for the win!

http://www.familyskitrips.com/top_ski_lifts_East.htm



not sure how you can win best chair lift (is that something that matters??) but not even be finished with construction.


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2014)

No love for the Bonnie or Sawduster?


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 11, 2014)

How is the heating element powered?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 11, 2014)

How can it rank Okemos 6 person bubble #1, then when it gets to Mt snow say that their Bluebird bubble is the only one like it in the world? Is it purely on color????


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 11, 2014)

This list really depends on the criteria used.  

Is Jay's tram impressive?: Extremely 
Is Jay's tram iconic?: Most definitely
Is it an efficient and comfortable method of conveying skiers up a mountain?: No


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2014)

10. Wildcat's *1987 *installation of the Wildcat Express quad chairlift 

1987? I don't think so


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 11, 2014)

This list is just one person's opinion. Not any more or less valid than any of ours. 
http://www.familyskitrips.com/heatherburke.htm

I agree with VTKilarney on the Jay Tram or any tram. Hate being packed in those things.
I agree that you can't rate a lift that hasn't even spun yet. :roll:
The Bluebird is nice but if the Grand Summit Express is running I'll jump on that before I wait in the line for the Bluebird. Just as fast and goes to the same place. But the sheep will wait in the corral for that thing even on a nice day with no wind.


----------



## KevinF (Nov 11, 2014)

Jay's "Green Mountain Freezer" doesn't make the list of top ski lifts?  I guess for an apparently "family friendly" ski site, that doesn't surprise me...  that lift is c-o-l-d.

As for the picture at the bottom of the article...  where is that?  I'm guessing that's either Okemo or Sugarloaf.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 11, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> heated seats for the win!
> 
> not sure how you can win best chair lift (is that something that matters??) but not even be finished with construction.



If you have ridden the bird then you will know that heated seats are not needed.  Also if you have been on #50 with the yellow bubble on a bright "blue bird" day you will know that the yellow or orange isn't the best color.

How do you win for a lift that isn't done, might not be done till after christmas, leaving a huge hole in the uphill capabilities


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> How do you win for a lift that isn't done, might not be done till after christmas, leaving a huge hole in the uphill capabilities



Wait a second - it's not done yet?  [frantically calls Okemo lodge to cancel reservations]


----------



## Morewood (Nov 11, 2014)

KevinF said:


> Jay's "Green Mountain Freezer" doesn't make the list of top ski lifts?  I guess for an apparently "family friendly" ski site, that doesn't surprise me...  that lift is c-o-l-d.
> 
> As for the picture at the bottom of the article...  where is that?  I'm guessing that's either Okemo or Sugarloaf.




That's Okemo and the old Northstar lift..the one the new bubble is replacing.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Wait a second - it's not done yet?  [frantically calls Okemo lodge to cancel reservations]



Not scheduled to open till December.


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 11, 2014)

Morewood said:


> That's Okemo and the old Northstar lift..the one the new bubble is replacing.



No that's the Jordan Bowl Express.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2014)

That color bubble is going to SUCK.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> That color bubble is going to SUCK.



I disagree.  It will be like wearing a giant awesome pair of Ambervision sunglasses!


----------



## woofydoggie (Nov 11, 2014)

Payed marketing disguised as a personal opinion.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 11, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I disagree.  It will be like wearing a giant awesome pair of Ambervision sunglasses!



On sunny day you won't be able to take off your goggles


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> On sunny day you won't be able to take off your goggles



Not according to these folks:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> That color bubble is going to SUCK.





Domeskier said:


> I disagree.  It will be like wearing a giant awesome pair of Ambervision sunglasses!



I've ridden the orange bubble at The Canyons, pretty much blue bubbles #1-49, and 51-102 and yellow bubble #50 at Mount Snow all in bright sunny conditions. The blue bubbles are "easiest" on your eyes on sunny days and both the yellow and orange (or at least Dopylmayr's orange and I'm guessing that Leitner's orange won't be that much different) can be a bit bright on the eyes on sunny days


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> Also if you have been on #50 with the yellow bubble on a bright "blue bird" day you will know that the yellow or orange isn't the best color.



been there done that ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

Why don't they just go with clear?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Why don't they just go with clear?


boring

need a color to come up with a catchy marketing scheme


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

So, Okemo is incorporating Orange into the name of the lift?

Orange Express?  that sounds like a Florida weather system


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> So, Okemo is incorporating Orange into the name of the lift?
> 
> Orange Express?  that sounds like a Florida weather system



"sunny"


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2014)

The quad bubbles I've rode in Quebec (St. Anne, Stoneham) are both clear.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The quad bubbles I've rode in Quebec (St. Anne, Stoneham) are both clear.


Canadian's have no sense of style, eh?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The quad bubbles I've rode in Quebec (St. Anne, Stoneham) are both clear.





gmcunni said:


> Canadian's have no sense of style, eh?


If I want tint I get it from my goggles or sunglasses.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Why don't they just go with clear?



History! 10yrs ago now, during Mount Snow's 50th anniversary season, they painted the majority of the lifts that had more than 50 chairs on the haul rope chair #50 gold in honor of their golden anniversary. Those "golden"chairs became very popular to get to ride on amongst kids and adults. The golden color stuck and mountain ops kept breaking out some gold paint every summer when lift repainting occurred.

The Bluebird was the 1st new lift that Mount Snow built since their 50th anniversary season.  The mountain ops folks talked with the folks at Leitner-Poma about getting a golden bubble for chair #50. L-P at that same time was building a 6 pack bubble for one of the ski resorts in Sochi that was going to be all gold bubbles (maybe in symbolism of gold medals??)

There was an extra gold bubble, it was shipped to Mount Snow, unbeknownst to their GM, and it remained a closely guarded secret surprise until the folks in mountain ops peeled off the shipping wrap the morning that the Bluebird first opened.

Thats the history of how and why chair #50 at Mount Snow has a golden bubble or is likely to have gold paint on it


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

This may seem like a dumb question ....but that has never been a problem for me.
Isn't there more wind resistance with the bubble? More likely to be on wind hold ?, more expensive to operate with the extra weight?
I'm not any more inclined to ski there because of a little less wind, after all I ski at 40mph regularly.


----------



## Morewood (Nov 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> No that's the Jordan Bowl Express.



You are correct xl8r...looked quick and thought that wax the okemo golf course in the background. My bad


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2014)

Interesting list....and narratives.  Some good choices and some odd ones.  I find it interesting that they have a big picture of the Jordan Express on the bottom of the page--front and center--and yet it is not listed.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 12, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This may seem like a dumb question ....but that has never been a problem for me.
> Isn't there more wind resistance with the bubble? More likely to be on wind hold ?, more expensive to operate with the extra weight?
> I'm not any more inclined to ski there because of a little less wind, after all I ski at 40mph regularly.



If the bubbles are up there is more wind resistance, but with the bubbles down there is less.  They close automacticly so there are less wind holds.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This may seem like a dumb question ....but that has never been a problem for me.
> Isn't there more wind resistance with the bubble? More likely to be on wind hold ?, more expensive to operate with the extra weight?
> I'm not any more inclined to ski there because of a little less wind, after all I ski at 40mph regularly.





tree_skier said:


> If the bubbles are up there is more wind resistance, but with the bubbles down there is less.  They close automacticly so there are less wind holds.



Tree skier is 100% correct, plus you have to also remember that bubble 6 packs are HEAVY! Mount Snow's weigh over 1400lbs a piece before you even put a single person on that comfy roughly 14 foot wide bench. That large amount of weight certainly helps with stability in the wind


----------



## jerryg (Nov 12, 2014)

Folks, this is not a professional magazine or website - it's Heather Burke's blog. Yes, she writes some ski columns, but her focus is on family trips, not on skiing facts and certainly not as a site that caters to readers of forums like AZ. Like previously said, these are her opinions, period. 
To me, a list of best lifts means lifts servicing the best terrain and 
#s 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 are all fine to be on the list, but the "lift to nowhere," a.k.a. the Chondola, shouldn't be on any list, the bubble chairs are not only overrated, but don't serve any good terrain. Heck, you might as well put the Stratton Gondola on there if those two silly bubble 6-packs make it.


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Since she's talking families, this list isn't bad.  I know when I was a kid, trams and gondola's ruled.  Now, any lift I have to take my skis off for or don't feel the wind in my face, sucks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Is Jay's tram impressive?: Extremely
> Is Jay's tram iconic?: Most definitely
> *Is it an efficient and comfortable method of conveying skiers up a mountain?: No*



I loathe that friggin' ancient, uncomfortable, shoebox.  I've been to Jay a zillion times and barely ever ski the good terrain from the summit.  I'm not wasting my whole ski day on that stupid thing.  $500+ Million in EB-5 money and they couldn't finagle a way to either replace that dang thing or at least add a short 3/4-station lift to the top.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2014)

jerryg said:


> Folks, this is not a professional magazine or website - it's Heather Burke's blog. Y


wonder if we're giving her a traffic boost?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder why they took the old summit double chair out at Jay??

http://newenglandskihistory.com/lifts/viewlift.php?id=285


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 13, 2014)

That thing looks terrifying.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> *
> 
> I wonder why they took the old summit double chair out at Jay??*



I don't know, but I'd like to nut punch whoever made that decision too.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I loathe that friggin' ancient, uncomfortable, shoebox.  I've been to Jay a zillion times and barely ever ski the good terrain from the summit.  I'm not wasting my whole ski day on that stupid thing.  $500+ Million in EB-5 money and they couldn't finagle a way to either replace that dang thing or at least add a short 3/4-station lift to the top.


Is there a ski area in the Northeast with a worse base infrastructure to lift infrastructure ratio?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Is there a ski area in the Northeast with a worse base infrastructure to lift infrastructure ratio?



I'm not well-versed on such things.  I'll let the lift aficionados here comment.  All I know is I don't like it.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay has the worst lift setup def.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 13, 2014)

The only one that is close is probably Smuggs. While they have much less base infrastructure than Jay, they have not invested much in lifts for many, many years.


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I loathe that friggin' ancient, uncomfortable, shoebox.  I've been to Jay a zillion times and barely ever ski the good terrain from the summit.  I'm not wasting my whole ski day on that stupid thing.  $500+ Million in *EB-5 money and they couldn't finagle a way* to either replace that dang thing or at least add a short 3/4-station lift to the top.



I get that sentiment - their claims are that Lifts do not create more jobs.  Lift replacement and expansion will be performed based on revenues generated at Jay Peak and not EB-5 funding.  I do not see them replacing it or even removing it.  I do however think that a short double or triple to the summit from Northway would be nice.  Something above Bonnie!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

Quietman said:


> The only one that is close is probably Smuggs. While they have much less base infrastructure than Jay, they have not invested much in lifts for many, many years.


Definitely a contender.  Jay at least has a high speed quad.


----------



## benski (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Definitely a contender.  Jay at least has a high speed quad.



2 fixed grips could replace that HSQ and be an improvement.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

benski said:


> 2 fixed grips could replace that HSQ and be an improvement.


How so?  Wind holds?


----------



## benski (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> How so?  Wind holds?



If you did not have to take either a long runout or a long traverse it would be better. Same way the valley house at sugarbush is better than the supper bravo for lapping the valley house area.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah... I thought you meant two fixed grips each of the same length as the high speed quad.  Now it makes sense.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

I would to see a lift up northwest passage to upper exhibition or up JFK. with a chair up from there following the flyer but up to the top.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Quietman said:


> The only one that is close is probably Smuggs. While they have much less base infrastructure than Jay, they have not invested much in lifts for many, many years.


With the exception of the Highlands double your talking mid/late 60's


----------



## Quietman (Nov 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> With the exception of the Highlands double your talking mid/late 60's



Even that lift was built using parts from the 2 west basin doubles from Loon.  The most recent lift investment was a refurb of Madonna 1 by CTEC in 2002. 

Hats off to them as they have a loyal following.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> I do however think that *a short double or triple to the summit from Northway would be nice.  Something above Bonnie!*



A summit double is about the only improvement Jay Peak can make that would excite me.  I don't give a ratz azz about building hotels, leveling old buildings, and adding activities for Quebecois.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> A summit double is about the only improvement Jay Peak can make that would excite me.  I don't give a ratz azz about building hotels, leveling old buildings, and adding activities for Quebecois.



Going back to their policy of accepting Canadian currency at PAR without CAN ID would be an improvement that excites me. Those were the days when I used to go ~ever other week. These days the cost:drive:crowd ratios aren't so fun.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember those days too.  Good, cheap, crowd free times


----------



## bluebird (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I remember those days too.  Good, cheap, crowd free times



Back then we would go up for the same week each year and see the same people. It was almost like a club where everyone knew each other.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2014)

i wonder what comes next after heated seats.. usb ports on the safety bar so we can recharge devices while riding up the hill?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2014)

cup holders would be nice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 21, 2014)

Bartender on the trams


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2014)

chairs loaded and testing


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 22, 2014)

I asked earlier, but does anyone know how the seats are heated and how power for heating is delivered to each chair?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 22, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I asked earlier, but does anyone know how the seats are heated and how power for heating is delivered to each chair?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Not sure exactly how it works but I remember reading somewhere the chairs are only heated when going through the bottom terminal. Once the chair leaves the terminal they are no longer heated. It's only warm when you first sit when loading at the bottom then lose the heat as you ride up.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> chairs loaded and testing



Only 3 chairs on the haul rope today per their FB page for testing!

The Bubble chair about an hour South of Okemo was sure nice in the mid-winter like breeze and temperatures today! 

I'm sure Okemo's guests will be thrilled with the Sunburst 6!


----------



## woofydoggie (Nov 22, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I asked earlier, but does anyone know how the seats are heated and how power for heating is delivered to each chair?
> 
> There are some energized strips in terminal, and brushes on the grips, to pick up the charge, and hyper heat the seat coils, but it has insulation to keep temp up.


----------



## Edd (Nov 22, 2014)

woofydoggie said:


> VTKilarney said:
> 
> 
> > I asked earlier, but does anyone know how the seats are heated and how power for heating is delivered to each chair?
> ...


----------



## jaybird (Nov 22, 2014)

Okemo will try anything to bring people.
Repeat visits are their second biggest problem.
The big problem is lack of any good terrain.


----------



## mountainman (Nov 23, 2014)

The only problem Okemo has is they are in the black and the end of the season.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 23, 2014)

Okemo is in really nice shape today. Nice soft groomers.  Feels like April turns.  Foggy but warm.  Place is empty


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 23, 2014)

mountainman said:


> The only problem Okemo has is they are in the black and the end of the season.



Being profitable is not a problem. 

They cater to who they cater to. Regardless, a lot of people rather watch paint dry than ski there.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2014)

well cropped to NOT show no snow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2014)

Great work by Leitner Poma!  I know that one of my friends who's an Okemo regular can't wait until next weekend when he gets to ride it!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 25, 2014)

Open this weekend.
The Sunburst Six is ahead of schedule and is projected to open this weekend! All the bubbles were put on the cable yesterday, and I must say, it looks pretty saaa-weet.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> heated seats for the win!
> 
> http://www.familyskitrips.com/top_ski_lifts_East.htm
> 
> ...



Heated seats? I wasn't old enough but I heard a rumor that MRG used to hand out blankets on the single if it was cold. Okemo skiers are a bunch of pansies!!!!

Bombs awaaaaaaay


----------



## ss20 (Dec 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



Blue bubbles look better... and that' not the Mount Snow love that I have that's speaking.  The orange will look bad in a snowy landscape, IMO.  Definitely eye-catching.

I'll be their January 4th to ride it.  Can't wait.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heated seats? I wasn't old enough but I heard a rumor that MRG used to hand out blankets on the single if it was cold. Okemo skiers are a bunch of pansies!!!!
> 
> Bombs awaaaaaaay



i had one of those blankets @ MRG long long ago.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Heated seats? I wasn't old enough but I heard a rumor that MRG used to hand out blankets on the single if it was cold. Okemo skiers are a bunch of pansies!!!!
> 
> Bombs awaaaaaaay


Mansfield chairs at Stowe (double & single) & the Killington Peak double did the same thing. Wouldn't call them blankets, they were wool poncho's you pulled over your head. Protected both back & front.

Okemo skiers don't need heated seats to be catergorized as pansies.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 3, 2014)

I rode it last Saturday.  Its nice and comfortable for sure.  I didnt care for the bubble down as it created an odd yellow color against the white snow. Its a nice lift overall though.  Doesnt increase uphill capacity for Okemo but creates a buzz and allows them to move Northstar over to Sunapee which has more real value than the Sunburst will IMHO


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Doesnt increase uphill capacity for Okemo but creates a buzz and allows them to move Northstar over to Sunapee which has more real value than the Sunburst will IMHO



replace quad with 6 pack doesn't increase uphill capacity?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 3, 2014)

The story ive heard from well connected Okemo passholders is that it has fewer chairs on the line than Northstar


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> The story ive heard from well connected Okemo passholders is that it has fewer chairs on the line than Northstar



ah, i see.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 4, 2014)

The old chair moved 2900/hr.Based on the stats they show for the new chair...113 chairs..6.4 minute ride....6 people..I calculate over 3100/hr.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> replace quad with 6 pack doesn't increase uphill capacity?





xwhaler said:


> The story ive heard from well connected Okemo passholders is that it has fewer chairs on the line than Northstar



When Mount Snow installed the Bluebird, they chose to go with 9 second spacing (instead of the usual 6 second spacing) between chairs as a way to help get 6 people from the queue gates to the load line in a more predictable fashion.  Not sure what type of spacing Okemo went with.  Sometimes there's also the reality of just how many people an area WANTS to deposit in a certain portion of the mountain and as such they much choose to "limit" the capacity of a lift in an effort to have the greater density of people in a lift queue are rather than an increased density of people on a trail


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 4, 2014)

I've heard that as well abt Okemo's new lift in terms of limiting the # of bodies in 1 area. 
The area up there at the unload is pretty congested as it is with the lodge right there and Green Ridge also unloading. Not to mention folks coming down off the true peak via Buckhorn.
Last Saturday it was human slalom/parking lot skiing and you had to keep your head on a swivel and folks were going in all sorts of directions.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 4, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I would to see a lift up northwest passage to upper exhibition or up JFK. with a chair up from there following the flyer but up to the top.



+1  Excellent ideas!


----------



## marinamoreira (Dec 5, 2014)

That's interesting, when I started reading this thread I was thinking that everybody would be happier with faster lifts. But "parking lot skiing" does sound pretty bad.
I went to Okemo last year and I don't remember having any kind of trouble -- not too busy, not too slow...
I hope it will be fine again this year!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

marinamoreira said:


> That's interesting, when I started reading this thread I was thinking that everybody would be happier with faster lifts. But "parking lot skiing" does sound pretty bad.
> I went to Okemo last year and I don't remember having any kind of trouble -- not too busy, not too slow...
> I hope it will be fine again this year!



It was ski on every lift but the new Sunburst 6 which is to be expected. My comment abt parking lot skiing was only in reference to the very top where the unload is....If Okemo didn't maximize the uphill capacity of the new chair because they were concerned with trail congestion at the top I can see why as that area already is very congested.


----------



## marinamoreira (Dec 5, 2014)

I see your point


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> It was ski on every lift but the new Sunburst 6 which is to be expected. My comment abt parking lot skiing was only in reference to the very top where the unload is....If Okemo didn't maximize the uphill capacity of the new chair because they were concerned with trail congestion at the top I can see why as that area already is very congested.



So if they are not gaining uphill capacity, the only benefit is PR for the mtn, right?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> The old chair moved 2900/hr.Based on the stats they show for the new chair...113 chairs..6.4 minute ride....6 people..I calculate over 3100/hr.



good line management is key to the gaining of uphill capacity - how many times will the chair go up with out six people?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> My comment abt parking lot skiing was only in reference to the very top where the unload is....



mt snow is like this IMHO.  two lifts drop off very close with one (bubble) facing the other.  on a busy day it is jam packed up there.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> So if they are not gaining uphill capacity, the only benefit is PR for the mtn, right?



That and I think the greater benefit of the new lift is that it allowed them to replace the very slow Sunbowl quad at Mt Sunapee (which they manage)
Sort of like getting 2 lifts for the price of 1 in a way.....that sun bowl area is some decent cruising terrain but it is usually empty b/c of how slow the chair is. This caused massive lines at the summit HSQ.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

If they aren't gaining uphill capacity it seems like a crazy amount of money for PR and to move a used lift.   Wonder why they didn't just buy a new lift for Sunapee and call it a day.

One bad thing for Sunapee is I heard they were going to replace the North Peak chair with the old slow Sunbowl chair.  That sucks


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> One bad thing for Sunapee is I heard they were going to replace the North Peak chair with the old slow Sunbowl chair.  That sucks



+1 I don't understand this at all either. Would be better saving the slow sunbowl for a transfer lift if and when they build condos on the west side. North Peak Triple is fine as it is


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If they aren't gaining uphill capacity it seems like a crazy amount of money for PR and to move a used lift.   Wonder why they didn't just buy a new lift for Sunapee and call it a day.
> 
> One bad thing for Sunapee is I heard they were going to replace the North Peak chair with the old slow Sunbowl chair.  That sucks



well the "old slow" Sunbowl chair was better than the double that used to be there when the state ran it. That thing was broken down more often than it was running.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

I remember that chair.  I guess I just like the North Peak chair as is and wouldn't view replacing it with that Quad as an improvement.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I remember that chair.  I guess I just like the North Peak chair as is and wouldn't view replacing it with that Quad as an improvement.



Quad sounds better than triple, I guess!  Funny thing is, the half dozen times I have skied there, I really did not uses that lift very often.  In fact, not remembering riding it at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> Quad sounds better than triple, I guess!  Funny thing is, the half dozen times I have skied there, I really did not uses that lift very often.  In fact, not remembering riding it at all.



90% of my skiing at Sunapee is off North Peak triple.  If I'm skiing Sunapee, I'm there to lap bumps on Goose.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> good line management is key to the gaining of uphill capacity - how many times will the chair go up with out six people?



First day I saw a lot of 5 people to a chair.  I am sure they will iron out the line management and get 6 to a chair whenever possible. 

Later in the day it seemed to flow better with the help of the traffic cops pairing people up. 

I'll lap the new lift early am until crowds show up the probably not ride it again until the end of the day, that was my mo with NStar, I don't see the fancy new lift changing that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2014)

HD333 said:


> First day I saw a lot of 5 people to a chair.  I am sure they will iron out the line management and get 6 to a chair whenever possible.
> 
> Later in the day it seemed to flow better with the help of the traffic cops pairing people up.
> 
> ...



In all honesty it took Mount Snow a solid 1/2 season, and multiple queue lane pattern trials and queue lane staffing set ups to come up with their current set up which seems to work decently - the "wildcard" is always will a fully paired up 6 stay paired up until they're standing on the load line? There was (and still is at times) some either purposeful holding back (anti social or "light 'em up" people usually) or even some stop and stare people upon seeing a bubble lift up close for the 1st time or 2


----------



## buellski (Dec 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> My comment abt parking lot skiing was only in reference to the very top where the unload is





xwhaler said:


> Would be better saving the slow sunbowl for a transfer lift if and when they build condos on the west side. North Peak Triple is fine as it is



The funny thing is that a couple of years ago I was told by a Sunapee employee that they ran the Sunbowl quad slower than they needed to for just that reason. They didn't want to overcrowd the unloading area or the trails at the top. I guess they were just making excuses :roll:


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If they aren't gaining uphill capacity it seems like a crazy amount of money for PR and to move a used lift.   Wonder why they didn't just buy a new lift for Sunapee and call it a day.
> 
> One bad thing for Sunapee is I heard they were going to replace the North Peak chair with the old slow Sunbowl chair.  That sucks



Triple is moving to a new base location of Sun Bowl, so I guess they wanted a quad in the main mountain position. Meh.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 10, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> The old chair moved 2900/hr.Based on the stats they show for the new chair...113 chairs..6.4 minute ride....6 people..I calculate over 3100/hr.



The new map shows the same capacity of the Northstar. So they're lying somewhere. It was running exceedingly slowly on opening day, to be expected, but a little birdie told me it won't run at full speed due to not being approved for an increase in Comfortable Carrying Capacity, which I think Stratton had to deal with when adding the second six-pack to the top and removing North American.


----------

